# Throwing up bile in morning



## RileyStar (Mar 24, 2008)

Hello!!

Every once in awhile like I would say not even 3 times a month Riley will wake up in the morning and as soon as she wakes up she gags and throws up alittle tiny bit of yellow colored bile. I have been rackin my brain to try to figure out what causes it. I figured it was because my mother sleeps with her and has a midnight snack and shares with her, but my mom has been gone out of the country for the last 2 weeks and Riley did it last night. She had been playing with the Kong treat ball and maybe had too many treats right before bed. Plus I think my gma might have slipped her some garlic from the dinner table last night, I dont know for sure. She seems to feel great today and ate just fine this morning. Also yesterday I went to the dollar store and bought her some rope ball things and in a matter of 5 minutes her and Shelby were ripping apart the ball and she might have eaten a small piece of rubber before I took it away. 

Does this happen to anyone else? I asked my uncle he has a chiuawa and he says she will do it from time to time perhaps eating something off the ground that didn't agree with her. 

I'm not totally freaked out because she's done this before in the past, but in this last week we did take her to the dog park on tuesday for her first time and her second time yesterday, plus I need to give her a sentinel for fleas which is overdue by a few days.

Question, the vet has given her sentinel a few times before should I still give it to her today even though she threw up this morning? I wanted to give it to her during the day so I could watch her and take her into the vet if needed if she had a bad reaction to the sentinel.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Gus kind of had throw up like that after we gave him canned food a couple of times. I think it is just too rich for him. Did you give Riley any kind of different food? Also, I don't think dogs are supposed to have garlic.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Gunner did this a few times when he was younger and I thought it was because his stomach was empty and he was TOO hungry.
I don't think they'd throw up bile if they had food in their stomach.


----------



## RileyStar (Mar 24, 2008)

I did feed her alittle rice and lamb meat mixed with her food last night, but I usually do that a few times a week, so its not out of the ordinary. I did give her 1 or 2 Caniade biscuts and theyre really heavy and dense and large! Perhaps they were too rich for the time of night I gave them to her (around 10:30 pm)

What would you guys do? Should I wait until tomorrow and make sure she doesn't throw up again to give her the sentinel? Or should I call my vet and ask?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

It wouldn't hurt to call your vet. But puppies tend to throw up if something disagrees with them. Could be the treats or garlic.
I wouldn't give her the Sentinel with an upset tummy though. You could ask your vet.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My late Great Pyrenees would do that about once every couple months. I later read that it was common for that type of breed, can't remember what they said the cause was. I think it did have something to do with having an empty stomach.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

omg! I was going to post this EXACT question. Vito did the same thing today...first time ever. I read it was due to an empty stomach, which would make sense for him in the morning. But it still really freaked me out!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Lucy did that a few times because she was hungry. So now her dear Mommy gets up and feeds her a little breakfast around 4 am, and the rest around 8 am to last until supper.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Some dogs do this when they have a very empty stomach.


----------



## RileyStar (Mar 24, 2008)

aww my poor baby!!! She seems really hungry today I just fed her lunch. I think I will just put a call into the vet but I'm sure they'll just want me to bring her in.


----------



## RileyStar (Mar 24, 2008)

Okie I just got off the phone with my vet and they just said watch her closely and make shes not lethargic or has diarrea and her activity level is normal. They suggested I dont introduce the sentinel today as it might hurt her tummy. She seems fine right now we're playing ball while I'm working 

I'll keep you guys posted, hopefully it was just an upset tummy. The vet said if she's ok tomorrow to go ahead and give her the sentinel. Thanks so much for all the replies guys!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I bet it's nothing. Ike does this when he has an empty stomach. When he was much younger, he did it more often. My vet said it was not unusual. I allowed him to have a bite or two of food before bed and that seems to have helped.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Debles said:


> Gunner did this a few times when he was younger and I thought it was because his stomach was empty and he was TOO hungry.
> I don't think they'd throw up bile if they had food in their stomach.


London use to do it too once in a while if I over slept (hit the snooze button for those extra few minutes) and didn't get her breakfast on time at 7:30 am. it would happen even if breakfast was only 20 minutes late.. as soon as she got her breakfast she was fine.


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

How about a wet burp?

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Maybe if you broke her meal up more during the day and evening giving her dinner alittle later so she isnt so empty in the morning. Hopefully it is nothing serious and will pass.


----------



## Goldenz2 (Mar 14, 2008)

It sounds like acid reflux to me. When my Angelo was younger he used to throw up in the morning so ever since I feed both boys as SOON as I get up.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Holly is having the same problem - my vet thinks she has a build up of acid in her stomach as she only vomits first thing in the morning.

I give her half a ginger biscuit when we go to bed and for the last four nights she has been having a Gaviscon tablet in her supper at 10pm. So far, fingers crossed we have had no vomiting since doing this. Hope is helps, Good Luck


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

goldensmum said:


> Holly is having the same problem - my vet thinks she has a build up of acid in her stomach as she only vomits first thing in the morning.


Yeah, had the same problem with Willa about two months ago and the vet told me the same thing. He gave me what amounts to doggy Mylanta.


----------



## Ashivon (May 3, 2008)

Both my shepherds had this problem...a few no salt saltine cracker before bed or dry toast seemed to do the trick. Lisa will yak a bit if we miss lunch and then dinner is late too.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I was afraid Lucy would start doing it this morning because I couldn't feed her before taking her to the vet to be spayed.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I missed your post and just posted another thread on this! Fergus has been doing this several times lately. Hmmm. I hate to think that he's overly hungry, because he doesn't need more food (he's not fat, but he could be if he ate just a little more!)...

Maybe I'll try moving dinner back. He eats breakfast at 7:30 and dinner at 4:00.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Mandy wakes us up during the night (toward morning) doing her swallowing thing - which means that we either get her outside so that she can eat a bit of grass or she throws-up a bit of the yellow bile as well. Fortunately, I sleep light enough that she wakes me up in time to get her outside. This probably happens about once every-other week. The empty stomache thingy sounds logical.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

You don't necessarily have to feed them more food, just break up the meals and feed them smaller portions more often. It's pretty much the same for me - I have a high metabolism and need several small meals a day rather than three large ones.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Willow has done this a few times but now I give her a bit of food before bed and she has been fine since.


----------

